
Apple is under fire for “excessive overtime” and illegal working conditions - rakibtg
http://qz.com/767087/apple-is-under-fire-for-excessive-overtime-and-illegal-working-conditions-in-another-chinese-factory/
======
electic
Title is clickbait. Title should be:

"Pegatron is under fire for “excessive overtime” and illegal working
conditions"

~~~
leereeves
Apple supplier Pegatron is under fire for “excessive overtime” and illegal
working conditions.

~~~
electic
Thanks! Even better than mine.

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
Except that Pegatron has many customers. Including the name Apple at all is
pure clickbait.

~~~
h_r
I'd like to know what percentage of their business is from Apple though. I
suspect it is their biggest customer by far.

------
manicdee
From the article:

"Apple stipulates that workers should have at least one day off a week and
work no more than 60 hours."

… and yet it is Apple under fire?

------
trav4225
"Go get more robots, Apple. Humans don’t deserve this."

Fine, but how exactly will erasing the jobs help these people?

